# The Books of Shadow: Volume II - SPECIAL OFFER - 5 stars



## Tony Richards

The Books of Shadow: Volume II (36 Horror Tales)

Three friends go on a fishing trip that turns out badly wrong, whereas another three attend a bullfight held at midnight. A travelling circus and a lone performer both provide terrifying forms of 'entertainment.' A newly homeless man finds out the dark truth lurking at the heart of our great cities. And a Catholic priest discovers even darker horrors at a mission deep in Africa. Here are a dozen stories that will quicken your heart and freeze the very marrow in your bones. Don't read them at too late an hour ... for who knows what nightmares might come?

Includes stories from Pan Horror, Fontana Horror, F&SF, Cemetery Dance, and Black Static magazine.

By the author of Deadly Violet and Speak of the Devil.

"A hell of a writer, one of today's masters of dark fiction" -- Horror World.

SEE ALL 3 BOOKS OF SHADOW HERE

Read a review here.

And here's the UK link.

*Tony Richards is the author of novels from Tor , Pan Macmillan, Dark Regions Press and Eos/HarperCollins, with his latest 2 - TROPIC OF DARKNESS and UNDER THE ICE - now out from Schusters/Pocket and Samhain Publishing. He's additionally seen published over 100 short stories, with his work appearing in Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine, Asimov's SF, The Magazine of Fantasy and Science Fiction, Cemetery Dance, Weird Tales and numerous anthologies including Best New Horror. Widely traveled, he often sets his fiction in locations he has visited. His self-published ebooks include the Immortal Sherlock Holmes tales, and a series of supernatural thrillers set in the fictional town of Raine's Landing, Massachusetts.*

Tony has over 2 dozen books -- self-published and conventionally published -- on Amazon Kindle: Find out more about them here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Tony -----------------------

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards

Thanks, Ann!


----------



## Tony Richards

As well as my website (signature, below) I also have a blog:

http://raineslanding.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## Tony Richards

This book is available free this entire Wednesday (Seattle time, natch).


----------



## Tony Richards

And even when it isn't free, it's not expensive.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards

Free again today.


----------



## Tony Richards

Still good value even when it's not.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards

And again.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance -- long overdue.


----------



## Tony Richards

And another. Give these great stories a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

All these 12 stories have previously seen print in professional magazines and anthologies, including F&SF, Weird Tales, and Best New Horror.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards

Just back from vacation ... tanned, fit, and ready for more Kindleboarding.


----------



## Tony Richards

And it's done the trick. I'm writing a lot of new fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another look at The Books of Shadow.


----------



## Tony Richards

Sample the first couple of stories ... why not?


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's your chance for another look.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've several new novels on Kindle -- see below -- and plenty of short story collections.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

My long-running website, richardsreality.com, has just been completely updated. There's a better Photo Gallery, a massively expanded Art Gallery with over a dozen new paintings and drawings by M. Wayne Miller and Steve Upham, a new interview conducted by award-winning author Ed Gorman, a complete list of my available ebooks, both from major publishers and self-published, and news of my latest novels and collections.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

Just back from a terrific short break by a Mediterranean bay ... and now I’ve blogged about it, with photos (see the link in my signature, below).


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've a new novel _and_ a new collection of short stories due out very soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

You can find me on Twitter @ TonyRichardsdfw.


----------



## Tony Richards

A terrific 2014 to all of my readers ... and to my potential ones.


----------



## Tony Richards

Wishing you all a terrific 2014!


----------



## Tony Richards

Have a great year. And read a lot of ebooks.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've a new book on Kindle soon. Meanwhile ... there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards

New photos on my blog soon ... a short trip to Malta. Really loved the place.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards

Samhain publishing have picked up another of my previously self-published novels, a vampire epic this time. There's more information on my blog and website news.


----------



## Tony Richards

Other news soon. Meanwhile, there's this and my other e-novels and collections.


----------



## Tony Richards

I'm just waiting to hear from my agent. But I'll let you have the new information as soon as I have it.


----------



## Tony Richards

There's recent books news up on my blog right now ... with more to come. See below.


----------



## Tony Richards

The link to my blog is on my website: http://www.richardsreality.com


----------



## Tony Richards

I'll be blogging about the new novel this week. And yes, it _will_ be on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards

There's news of a brand-new detective novel on my blog right now: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards

A number of my e-books are featured on THE INDIE BOOK LOUNGE. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards

And there's more of my new fiction and some reprints coming onto Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

Just getting those ready for transfer onto Kindle now.


----------



## Tony Richards

Including my debut novel,The Harvest Bride.


----------



## Tony Richards

More news when I have it, here or on my blog.


----------



## Tony Richards

My latest short story collection will be in e-book soon, with a big thick horror/fantasy novel due out in September. Check my blog for more details:
http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards

All of my self-published e-books, including 3 Raine's Landing supernatural thrillers, 2 large collections, and a new ghost novel, and on sale for 99c during    August. See my signature for more information.


----------



## Tony Richards

And the 99c sale of my self-published fiction continues into September. There won't be another chance for quite a while.


----------



## Tony Richards

It's still on for a short while. Take this chance to get a large collection or a full-length novel for minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards

Just a few days left, folks!


----------



## Tony Richards

The sale is over for the Raine's Landing novels, but not for Complete Holmes and Three Dozen Terrifying Tales.


----------



## Tony Richards

That's still the case ... but not for too much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards

Plenty of my work on Kindle is PERMANENTLY available for 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards

Including The Books of Shadow,all 3 of them.


----------



## Tony Richards

There'll be new 99c eBooks around March next year ... ghosts and mysteries.


----------



## Tony Richards

More news about that soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

There'll also be some superhero fiction ... my first.


----------



## Tony Richards

Have a great 2015, Kboarders.


----------



## Tony Richards

And be sure to read more books.


----------



## Tony Richards

I'll have more new fiction on Kindle very soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards

A new collection is now up, with some brand-new fiction to come next week.


----------



## Tony Richards

Now both out ... see the last two covers in my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards

And there's a new book on the way in April. Meanwhile, there's plenty of my fiction to choose from, in a variety of genres.


----------



## Tony Richards

The new book's now out ... sf/detective fiction fusion. I _told _you there was a wide variety of genres in my work.


----------



## Tony Richards

And there's even more to come this month.


----------



## Tony Richards

More 99c stories are on their way to Kindle in July.


----------



## Tony Richards

In fact, all my self-pubs are on 99c sale at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards

The sale's in its last days, I'm afraid.


----------



## Tony Richards

The sale is almost over.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've allowed it to go on for an extra couple of weeks, but the sale is almost at an end.


----------



## Tony Richards

Sale over. But many of my e-books are still available at minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards

Including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards

Book I in this series is still free for the rest of today.


----------



## Tony Richards

But all the books are at minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards

More chilling stories are on the way.


----------



## Tony Richards

Meanwhile, there are 30 in this series.


----------



## Tony Richards

Plenty to keep you busy.


----------



## Tony Richards

And then there are my novels too.


----------



## Tony Richards

See the full list of my eBooks, below.


----------



## Tony Richards

It's getting longer the whole time.


----------



## Tony Richards

With a new novel due to appear soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

These stories are available to read on KU, if you have it. But they're not exactly pricey if you don't.


----------



## Tony Richards

Or you can buy one of my even bigger collections. Take a look at the list -- below.


----------



## Tony Richards

There are new eBooks of mine appearing all the time, And not just horror either.


----------



## Tony Richards

But here _is _some horror for you ... plenty of it.


----------



## Tony Richards

Wishing you all the best possible 2017!!!


----------



## Tony Richards

It's certainly going to be a very interesting year.


----------



## Tony Richards

This series is still available to read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards

No longer true ... but still great value.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to take a look at this series.


----------



## Tony Richards

There are 30 great stories, all of them professionally published first.


----------



## Tony Richards

And they're each available for the minimum Kindle price.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that Special Offer is continuing for a short while.


----------



## Tony Richards

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is continuing for a short while longer.


----------



## Tony Richards

Or even for a longer while. The Special Offer is continuing into August.


----------



## Tony Richards

Just a week until the end of August. Will I continue this Special Offer past then? I've 7 days to decide. Meanwhile, you can still take advantage of this specially low prices.


----------



## Tony Richards

And the SPECIAL OFFER on most of my self-published work continues. Almost all eBooks at 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that's still true at the start of November. Minimum price on all my self-published eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards

And the Special offer on many of my full-length novels and longer collections continues into December 2017.


----------



## Tony Richards

Merry Xmas to everyone at KBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards

Wishing all my readers -- and everyone else on KBoards -- a great 2018!


----------



## Tony Richards

There's a great selection of my short fiction available on Kindle. And most of it originally appeared in top-rank magazines and anthologies.


----------



## Tony Richards

The Special offer on a lot of my longer eBooks is continuing ... but only for a short while.


----------



## Tony Richards

It won't last forever, though. Grab some copies while you can, friends.


----------



## Tony Richards

This series of books is still available for 99c, as are many of my individual stories and a couple of short novels.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

A lot of my longer fiction is now available at the price of 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards

The Special Offer on much of my fiction continues this week.


----------



## Tony Richards

Why not get some copies while you still have time?


----------



## Tony Richards

Full length novels and big collections for just 99c. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is still running.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that is still the case, good e-readers.


----------



## Tony Richards

Most of my eBooks are on offer at the moment. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

I'm just back from a driving tour of southwest Ireland. There'll be photos on my Facebook page in the next few days.


----------



## Tony Richards

Almost all my novels and collections are on Special Offer at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards

A Very Good 2019 to you all!


----------



## Tony Richards

Pick up some great horror stories for Kindle's minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards

You still have the chance to do that thing.


----------



## Tony Richards

Nearly all of my eBooks are still on Special Offer at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards

The Special Offer Price on most of my Kindle eBooks is still in place, including full-length novels and very large collections.


----------



## Tony Richards

These 3 horror/dark fantasy/supernatural collections are still on Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards

Perfect reading for the fast-approaching Halloween.


----------



## Tony Richards

Or for any time of year, if you're a horror/supernatural/dark fantasy fan.


----------

